# GangGreen's 60gal High-Tech Planted Tank (56k)



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

everything sitting ready to go








CO2 regulator and inline CO2 reactor








Lilly pipes








Rena XP1 filters, timer powerstrips, hydor 300w heater, UV sterilizer, ph controller


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

adding the flourite red mixed with one bag of black gravel








Pieces of slate tile
















2 bags Eco-complete and the other bag of black gravel








I ran out of substrate without achieving the look I was going for. So I decided I would fill it anyway and test everything for leaks. Then go to the LFS and pick up 2 more bags of Eco-complete tomorrow.








Playing around with the air pump.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the scape looks good. different from everything else on here


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Everything looks good. One thing to consider is that the airstones will off-gas your CO2.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

So I picked up 2 more bags of Eco-complete and what I thought was another bag of black gravel, but is actually black sand. But I like it so I'm gonna use it. I drained the tank all the way to the substrate and added the extra that I just bought. I wanted the slate to be mostly covered with substrate and to serve the purpose of keeping foreground plants where I want them. I have order Echinodorus Tenellus and HC to fill out the foreground. I also planted the few plants I picked up form the local fish store that were in pots.








The tank looked like this for 3 days. Then I bought a few fish to begin the cycling process. I have already added a little water from my 25-gal. to help kickstart it though. Anyways I bought (6) Serpae Tetras and (4) small platies.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Someone else is also happy about me having a tank again.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks TeamTeal and CL. I was planning on using the air pump at night when the main lights go out. The CO2 is on a solenoid that's plugged into one of the timers. I thought the air stones I got might look cool with the moonlight I ordered but the pump may be a little too strong. I was planning on the two hang on the back filters to turn on at night too. During the day with the CO2 on the only filtration would be the two Rena XPs with lilly pipes.

I also have some black carbon filter pads I want to wrap around those 2 ugly filter inlets, so they are not such eyesores.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

that tank looks really big next to your computer screen


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like a great start. And looks very nice. I love the equipment. 
Eventually the sand substrate will fall to the bottom, and out of visibility.


Remind me what Ganggreen is, sounds familiar.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

That's funny TeamTeal, I thought my cat looked really big next to the computer screen.

Thanks Nue, GangGreen is a play on words that comes from me being a huge University of Oregon Football fan and season ticket holder (Gang Green is an old nickname for the '94 defense) and in hoping this tank will eventually become a lush green underwater garden.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

ha ha ok, I was thinking of gangrene..... had to look it up lol


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I got my CO2 tank filled and had my first full day of CO2 injection and the few plants seemed very happy.








All 4 plants were pearling like crazy when I got home.








And the drop checker which was blue when I left for work is now a light green just like I had anticipated. But is anyone familiar with the white stuff gathering at the base of it? Did I install it wrong? I just placed it in the tank last night.








I got my moonlight today too and hooked it up. I really like how it looks:biggrin:. It's not as bright as it looks in the picture. I got it from jebostore.com


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

So the tank has been going for 1 week now and all the fish seem to be doing fine. I have been doing my water tests and everything seems normal. I added a few plants from my other tank because the tank looked so bare and I had clippings I was going to throw out otherwise. Java fern and another plant I've had for years that I don't know the name of. 
























The original grass all seems to be dying but it seems to be growing new blades of grass I think. Not as fast as I would have thought though.








The plants that I got from the local fish store had some algae that I have been trying to remove manually instead of using chemicals. I bought 2 ghost shrimp to help with the algae.








One of the shrimp is pregnant. Is there anything I should do to help the babies survive? I plan on using some black carbon sheets to cover the filter inlets. And more plants are on the way for cover.








Pictures of my other tank I stole plants from.
2 Months Ago:








Current: After robbing of plants.
























Non CO2 low light 25gal. Current inhabitants. (12) neon tetras, (2) SAE's, (2) Cory's, who knows how many guppies. I have been trying top get rid of them and separate them. I have someone who wants them I just need to take them to him. I might throw a few of them in my 60gal but not to breed.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Tank looks good. Wont the eco complete fall in between the crack of the flourite? I like the website thats up on your computer lol.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks good! Your fish will polish off the shrimp larva.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Tank looks good. Wont the eco complete fall in between the crack of the flourite? I like the website thats up on your computer lol.


Thanks VadimShevchuk, I did think about that when I was dumping it in the aquarium but wasn't to worried about it. Do you think it will cause an issue? I think I bought it because I'd read about people using it in planted tanks with success, and they had it at the local PetSmart for a lot cheaper than what I was getting the Eco-complete for. The more I think about it I'm not sure why I bought the Flourite Red. But I'm pretty sure my plants are going to do just fine and there is enough black gravel on top that you probably won't see any red gravel. And yeah that website rules! 


Nue said:


> Looks good! Your fish will polish off the shrimp larva.


The two shrimp really seem to enjoy my tank. I can no longer see the eggs inside the one that was visibly pregnant. I could see the Serpae tetra going after the larva. They are more aggressive than what I imagined for a "tetra" family.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

The tank has been running for 2 weeks now and progressing nicely. All of my plants besides the hairgrass seems to be thriving. I have been doing water tests and the nitrites now seem to be dropping and I am seeing nitrates just barely start to register on the color chart. I figure in a few days when the nitrites are no longer present I can add some more fish.

2 week water-test results:
*ph=* 7.0-6.4
*ammonia=* 0 ppm
*nitrites=* 2.0 ppm
*nitrates=* maybe 1.0 ppm
*drop checker=* blue/dark green in the morning to yellowish green at night.








Since last weeks photos I have been battling some minor algae. I'm pretty sure it's normal with a new tank and it's nothing that I can't handle. I added a golden CAE that I had in my 25-gal. that was being picked on by the larger CAE in that tank. He is much happier now.








As you can tell from the photos I have also added 3 more plants. They were on sale and I wanted some fast growing plants to help get the tank on the right track. And while I'm waiting for my plants from freshwateraquariumplants.com to get here. I also added 3 decorative rocks.








Here are the plants in my tank:

*1.* Ludwigia repens
*2.* Java Fern - from 25-gal. tank - there's more where these came from
*3.* Windelov Java Fern
*4.* Anubias Nana
*5.* Dwarf Hairgrass
*6.* Swords
*7.* Wisteria
*8.* Crinium Thaianum - Onion Plant
*9.* Spiralis - Cryptocoryne Spiralis
*10.* Unknown Green Plant - BIG, left corner, swordlike, very thin green leaves, flowers often, growth rate= fast, supposedly with trimming will grow more bushy
*11.* Unknown Green Plant - from 25-gal. tank - left side mid ground, Narrow leaf, growth rate= fast, bright green color, I think this plant will grow in anything
*12.* Unknown Green Plant - from 25-gal. tank - left side behind anubias and java fern, Narrow leaf Vallisneria type plant, growth rate= slow, massive root when moved

Left Side:








Right Side:








I bought 5 large golden snails to help with the algae as well but they are pretty worthless. One has already died from getting stuck on the lilly pipe inlet (My first tank casualty:icon_eek. The others act like they are dead not moving for a day or more than finally I see them on the other side of the tank. 

Moonlight just turned on.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good. Interesting approach with the Flourite and Eco-complete substrate. I would think that any kind of re-working or moving of plants may churn some of that red up, but planted carefully you could be ok with it.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Looks good. Interesting approach with the Flourite and Eco-complete substrate. I would think that any kind of re-working or moving of plants may churn some of that red up, but planted carefully you could be ok with it.


 Thanks Gatekeeper. The pieces of slate are confining it to the back half of the aquarium. The black and red together looked pretty cool with just a little bit of the red showing. It kind of matches the red in my slate. I'll try to be careful moving plants around that I don't stir up too much of the red up. I do like the all black look and don't want the red in the front at all. Anyway I hope to have enough plants and plant growth that you won't see much of the substrate. 

And this site is awesome. Thanks for making this resource available!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

looking good. Keep it going.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Snapped a picture of the tank while doing water change. Unfortunately It's been a while since I've seen both shrimp at the same time. I think one may have passed. :icon_sad: The other one cruizes all over the tank daily.








Other than the dwarf hairgrass the tank is filling in pretty nicely. I trimmed some of the original growth from the huge corkskrew sword in the left corner to help the new growth and because the leaves were yellowing.








I also finally added the black carbon sheets around the HOB filter intakes like I was talking about. Attached them with black zip ties.








Looks much better. They will probably have to be scraped clean weekly before water changes like I did today and changed often but worth the camouflage.








Water test 22 days since adding fish. 10:30 pm
*ph=* 6.8
*ammonia=* 0 ppm
*nitrites=* 0 ppm
*nitrates=* 0-1 ppm
*drop checker=* blue/dark green in the morning to yellowish green at night.

Now that the nitrites have been gone for a few days I think I'm ready to add a few more fish tomorrow. I want to get a pair or 2-pair of cory's and maybe like 6 ottos. 2 different kinds of Corys would be cool. Do you think my SAE will get along with Ottos? I might also want to pick up some HC for the front middle, while I'm waiting for my online order to get here since I only ordered one bunch of it. I'll try to upload more pictures tomorrow of the new fish and plants I get.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks yikesjason. I like your 2.5 gal., and that 150-gal is awesome. I've never had Discus before but I do plan on adding a school of cardinal tetras to this tank.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I went to one local fish store I've been going to that has a nice fish selection and received some bad advice and ending up going elsewhere for my business because they said I should wait another 3 weeks before adding more fish.
I picked up (6) Emerald Green Cories at a different store.
















Overhead shots while acclimating cories.
















The cories have been getting right to work and enjoy hanging out together.
























The store didn't have any HC so I'll have to wait for that, but I did pick up two baskets of dwarf hairgrass. I'm wondering if the first week without CO2 and my strong lighting hurt the original grass I introduced. It should start to look a little more full now if it lives.
























The tank is definitely mesmerizing during the day. I find myself watching it for very long periods of time.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

A couple snail pics...
















And some individual plant pictures:
Unnamed Corkscrew leaf sword style plant.
















Water Wisteria








Other cool plant I forget the name of.








ludwigia repens








Anubias nana








Spiralis


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it is filling in nicely!


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I really like this tank, especially the "Unnamed Corkscrew leaf sword style plant". It looks really cool paired with the corkscrew val.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

Unnamed Corkscrew leaf sword style plant = Apogeneton ulvaceous

Nice plant. I see it's sending up a flower.  Remember it will likely have dormancy periods throughout the year.

Other cool plant I forget the name of = Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlweed)

Looking good.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Added (4) otocinclus and (2) plecos to the algae crew. I forgot the name of the plecos but they are only supposed to grow to 4".








Here's one of the Otocinclus. I wanted more but four was all they had.








Tank has been growing well. Hope to get my shipment of plants during the week.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking great wish my tank was that green. Great job


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

aquaman3000 said:


> Unnamed Corkscrew leaf sword style plant = Apogeneton ulvaceous
> 
> Nice plant. I see it's sending up a flower.  Remember it will likely have dormancy periods throughout the year.
> 
> ...


Now I remember the store did say it was called ulvaceous. I had never heard of a dormant period for aquarium plants so thanks for the heads up. I read up on it, and when it seems to stop growing you should cut all the stems off the bulb, wrap it in wet paper towels and place in a sealed container in a basement or closet for a month or so. Does that sound right?

It really is a cool plant. It will grow like 6 new leaves and 2 flowers a week. I also read that if you cut the flowering shoots before they flower it will help keep it from going dormant.

And ah yes the pearlweed. How could I forget. It really likes the high light in the center of the tank, but it's time as a background plant is almost at an end.

Thanks aquaman


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

As you indicated, most sources I have read advise removing Apogeneton bulbs during the dormancy period and storing them for a period of time, and I'm sure this is the "correct" husbandry method.

However, I have had success keeping the same Apogeneton ulvaceous in the aquarium for multiple years (3+). It does go dormant, and I simply leave it until it comes back. I have the bulb placed in a location where the aquascape looks good with or without the plant. As I said, this is probably not the proper way to care for it, but it has worked thus far.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

aquaman3000 said:


> However, I have had success keeping the same Apogeneton ulvaceous in the aquarium for multiple years (3+). It does go dormant, and I simply leave it until it comes back. I have the bulb placed in a location where the aquascape looks good with or without the plant. As I said, this is probably not the proper way to care for it, but it has worked thus far.


That's good to know. Less work is always a plus. Do you have your ulvaceous bulb above or planted in the substrate? Only the bottom 30% of mine is buried.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

DANIELSON said:


> Looking great wish my tank was that green. Great job


Thanks DANIELSON, keep reading this site and your tank will be green too. How are your ghost shrimp doing in you 20G long? Mine both died after the 1st week, I figured I added them too soon and the cycling was too much for them.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I should be getting my Flourish Excel, Potassium, Phosphorus & Nitrogen this week. I have only been dosing Flourish Comprehensive weekly up until this point. 

I was hoping to start dosing Excel to get rid of the rest of the algae before adding the plants I ordered that haven't arrived yet. But my algae eating crew has already taken care of most of the initial algae I was hit with. So to give them a treat I tried to feed the algae eaters some zucchini after today's water change. The golden chinese algae eater was the only taker so far.

On to the pics...








































I broke one of the Coralife light legs and have been using a shot glass for now in case you were wondering.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> That's good to know. Less work is always a plus. Do you have your ulvaceous bulb above or planted in the substrate? Only the bottom 30% of mine is buried.


Mine is buried. Your tank is beautiful.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow it looks great! Filled in very nicely, keep up the good work.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys

So I took these shots the morning after the last set of pics when I had put the zucchini in. Before the lights turned on I could tell 4 mystery snails were devouring what was left of one of the slices. The light turned on and they started to scatter. 
















When I got home from work the other slice had been completely cleaned as well with only the peel and all the seeds remaining.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Took a few more pics after the weekly water change. 








I got my flourish liquid fertilizers and (2) bottles of excel that I ordered. I dosed some excel when adding the new water. will probably start out dosing one cap-full every other day. I'm not sure why I forgot to get the Flourish trace. Anyone think it's a must have or am I ok without? I also have the comprehensive already.








from left side of tank








from right side








I might add some cardinal tetras this week.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what is that leafy plant on the left?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

looking good


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Reginald2 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but what is that leafy plant on the left?


Apogeneton ulvaceous

Thanks to aquaman3000 for the id. At the local fish store they referred to it as ulvaceous. It was $21 before the %60 off all plants sale price. The plecos I have keep the leaves so clean the only maintenance it needs from me is trimming.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I caught a cold and neglected my tank and this forum last weekend. First time the tank has been more than a week without a water change. The flourish excel and ferts are making a huge impact on plant growth and algae annihilation.








My plants from freshwateraquariumplants.com arrived in the mail on saturday but I wasn't able to add them to the tank until sunday because I was at the Oregon Stanford game all day saturday. Water is still a little cloudy in the pics.








The moss ball is way cool. There is some HC to the right of it. Also a nice shot of one of the echinodons tenellus to the left. I moved the ludwigia to the front because it was dying under the shade of the ulvaceous.








Some bacopa carolina and some limnophila aquatica, egeria najas, limnophila aromatica, and watersprite to the far left behind the pearlweed that I moved forward.








Some pennywort, myriophyllum heterophyllum, and italion val also behind the pearlweed.








Some eusteralis stellata, I placed it in the front because it was small and I wanted it to grow out some more before I decide where I want it.








I moved these swords forwards and was impressed with their massive roots when moving.








Another shot of the bacopa carolina.








Rotala rotundifolia and anubias nana narrow leaf.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Added (6) Cardinal tetras, (2) male 24 carrot gold mollies, (2) kribensis (1 female 1 male)


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

its starting to fill in nicely!


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I actually got rid of all my ghost shrimp and upgraded to some RCS/CRS/CBS. I'll prob add some to my new tank cause they are bigger and do well with larger fish.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I added 8 more cardinals and a bolivian ram. Plants are growing like crazy. I had to remove most of my java ferns because they seemed to have this infection that was making all the leaves turn brown and rot. It was spreading to all of them and my swords. I have more java ferns that I can add when it clears up.

Pic before water change and trimming.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

growing crazy indeed! lol


----------



## Loubard (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice looking tank! Maybe put a red plant or two in there?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Your journal is pretty impressive. The plants have done very well and I love the jungle you created. Have you noticed any baby kribs yet?


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Loubard said:


> Nice looking tank! Maybe put a red plant or two in there?


I have 2 red dwarf lilly bulbs in front of the wisteria that are just starting to take off but I know what you mean, some red mid-ground plants would look nice. I've had some difficulty in that most of the red/green plants that I've bought like rotala rotundifolia, Eustralis stellata and the ludwigia I had have basically turned completely green in my tank. Not sure if this is a light, temp., CO2 or nutrient issue but I'll keep experimenting.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

cah925 said:


> Your journal is pretty impressive. The plants have done very well and I love the jungle you created. Have you noticed any baby kribs yet?


Thanks. I've always liked the overgrown jungle look and am pretty happy with how it's turning out. On to the kribensis. I noticed when I bought the two kribs that the female was very colorful. They came from separate tanks at the fish store and didn't get along when I put them in my tank. The female would always chase the male off. The other day I noticed the female had laid eggs on one of the pennywort leaves in the middle left of the tank. I knew she was going to have a hard time protecting the eggs from all angles in that spot. A few days later I noticed her swimming around the tank like normal no longer trying to guard eggs, that I could no longer see. I'm guessing she must have ate them. Her and the male are now getting along and already doing their horizontal dance all over the tank. So I think I have a couple weeks to find suitable hiding place for them to lay their eggs in and have an easier time fending off the other fish.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

some new pics I took with my iphone after the weekly water change this weekend.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great! Makes me want CO2 badly.

I thought maybe U got your name "Gang green" from the 80's punk rock band :smile:


----------



## oaomcg (Sep 24, 2010)

your growth is awesome. very nice looking tank

that's a CAE, not a SAE right?


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

That Platy is about to pop... did she give birth yet. you look like you have enough plant cover to have some of then survive to grow out of eating size.

Great tank too...


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Cuchulainn said:


> Looks great! Makes me want CO2 badly.
> 
> I thought maybe U got your name "Gang green" from the 80's punk rock band :smile:


The CO2 is definitely worth the effort. I just had to refill my 5lb tank. It lasted 3 months and it cost $24 to refill. I'm thinking about ordering a matching 10lb tank so that I can always have a full one waiting.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

oaomcg said:


> your growth is awesome. very nice looking tank
> 
> that's a CAE, not a SAE right?


You are correct. I was always confused about the two so I did a google search and found a great article explaining the difference that of course was a plantedtank link. I have been meaning to edit that post.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

some pictures I took thursday, November 11, 2010


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Pootie said:


> That Platy is about to pop... did she give birth yet. you look like you have enough plant cover to have some of then survive to grow out of eating size.
> 
> Great tank too...


She must have at some point but I never saw any. She is thinner now, and I don't think it was an overfeeding issue. I just figured she had had babies but none of them survived very long.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I took this first picture Sunday November 14 before I began my trimming and water change.








This picture was taken after the trimming water change. I probably should have cleaned the glass.








Tuesday November 14 after cleaning glass inside and out.








More pics taken Tuesday November 14 after cleaning glass inside and out.


----------



## Loubard (Dec 16, 2005)

Still love the wild look of this tank! You don't seem to have any alge issues? 

Maybe you can switch the two stem plants on the left (polysperma and limnophila?) so that the shape of the leaves will contrast a little better with the surrounding plants?


----------



## pleccy64 (Sep 29, 2010)

*newbie help*

sorry to hijack yr thread but im a 1st timer and want to start a post ive searched the site 4 ages and cant find how too....thx:help:


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Loubard said:


> Still love the wild look of this tank! You don't seem to have any alge issues?
> 
> Maybe you can switch the two stem plants on the left (polysperma and limnophila?) so that the shape of the leaves will contrast a little better with the surrounding plants?


I have been pretty lucky with algae so far. I ad a half cap of excel daily and add 3 caps after the weekly water change. My light is on 12 hours a day and I'm sure if I reduced that time my algae issues would be a lot less. I mainly deal with some kind of short black hair algae that grows on the old leaves of the anubias, and swords. It also grows on the Spiralis leaves that reach the surface right under the light. I know what you mean about the contrast on the left. I agree with you that it would look nice to switch those two plants but the lighting requirements say otherwise. I don't think the Limnophila will survive under the shade of the ulvaceous. And the polysperma would go crazy in the bright light and I would have to trim it all the time. At this point I'm kinda playing around with what plants will thrive in my tank.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

pleccy64 said:


> sorry to hijack yr thread but im a 1st timer and want to start a post ive searched the site 4 ages and cant find how too....thx:help:


No problem man. I'm pretty new to this site too. Go to the Tank Journals & Photo Album page. You want to click the "New Thread" button that is to the left above where it says threads in this forum. It is also below the list of threads. Good Luck!


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

I got home from work and saw the kribs had around 15 babies. 








They were protecting them in the front of tank so I snapped a couple quick pics with my phone.








I used to keep and breed them several years ago andI think they are still one of the cooler fish to watch protect their offspring.








It's like they give them a tour around the tank the first couple days to show off, and chase any other fish off that gets in their way.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a few new pics. I have been very busy working on my '61 caddy the past two weekends and neglected doing any trimming for 3 weeks. Plants really took off like crazy.









The tank looked a little messy even for my standards. So I finally made some time today to do some major trimming before the water change.








Fish seem to enjoy being able to swim around again.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What that looked really pretty fully grown in


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

problemman said:


> What that looked really pretty fully grown in


Don't worry, it grows back fast. This is like 10 days growth.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

More pics:
Left side overhead Ulvaceous flower








right side overhead








full overhead


----------



## sam22sam (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey GangGreen,

Its quite dense in there. Would you be giving it a tirm. I think the fishes would love the additional space for swimming around. I had my rotalla get too dense and lost a cherry as it got entangled in the thick growth.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving it as is. I miss my jungle tank. You've inspired me to neglect my tank for a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

It's been more than a month since my last update so I figured I need to throw up some pics. Here is a pic from 2 weeks a go.








Here are 2 shots after the cleaning today.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So lush! What is your grass plant in the back?


Nvrm its crypt balansae right?


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

wow. gorgeous. I need to do co2!
Patti


----------



## GangGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

problemman said:


> So lush! What is your grass plant in the back?
> 
> 
> Nvrm its crypt balansae right?





SpankyMR2 said:


> wow. gorgeous. I need to do co2!
> Patti


Thanks. The grass plant in the back is Cryptocoryne spiralis. It does look similar to crypt balansae. CO2 and excel helps keep everything very lush and really helps me keep the algae in check.


----------

